# Dr. Bronners Liquid Soap and cleaning



## perennial

Can Dr. Bronners liquid castille soap be used on glossy wood floors? I'm out of murphy's and noticed that dr. bronners is made of oils also. I would only
put a dollop in a barrel with hot water as i do with the murphy's. Just curious 
if anyone's tried this. 


Also, what other uses are there for Dr. Bronners liquid soap.


----------



## 3ravens

Back in hippie days, Dr Bonner's was used to wash bodies, hair, clothing, dishes, floors, upholstry, carpet, and in the case of peppermint scent, brush teeth!! I suppose it would still do the same.....


----------



## marvella

not just in hippie days. i STILL use it.

i don't see why not. it's only a little, not like you were scrubbing it with pine sol.

btw, the peppermint dr. b's tastes like soap if you brush your teeth with it. it's just minty soap.


----------



## perennial

i happen to have the peppermint version, so i'll be sure to NOT brush my teeth with it. 

I'll let you all know how the floors come out later. 

Occasionally i do use the pepp version for washing my hair. I did a post on general homesteading about making shampoo. My hair is long and very fine so the bronners weighs it down a bit and i have to use a condition because it is drying also. 

So, if you have any ideas on home-made shampoo can you put them on the thread? or here of course.

Thanks again,


----------



## perennial

Well, i said i get back to you all. I did major cleaning today and i used
a bucket with hot water and couple good squirts of bronners peppermint soap. Incredible! My wood floors (glossy prefinished) look fantastic. I did every surface in the house with the stuff (different buckets of course). I now
have my new cleaner. It just makes everything sparkling clean, from counters, vanities, floors - linoleum, wood, baseboard, wood furniture - just everything. I'm a convert!


----------



## Woodpecker

thanks for posting this. going to get some of that wonderful soap!


----------



## chickenista

You should put a dollop in with your laundry too!!! It cuts through grease and body film like nobody's business!
I love cleaning with it!! I love to shower with it in the summer time. No matter how hot and sweaty you are, after a shower with the peppermint soap you will be freezing to death. I use it in the garden as a pest deterrent.
And if you shampoo with it.. rinse your hair with apple cider vinegar and water and it will feel like a million bucks and won't be so dry.
And the eucalyptus soap is great for the winter time.. very sinus clearing.


----------



## 3ravens

My fave is the lavender..... Never scrubbed the wall with it tho!


----------



## Woodpecker

ive got rose soap on hand now. boy is it great! i didn't know it could be used for more than washing hair. thanks:soap:


----------



## perennial

is that the same as the peppermint, just different flavor? It would be nice
for hair. Also, do you use a conditioner after using it? My hair is baby fine and long, so weighs down easily.

The peppermint is good for cleaning because i've heard that the peppermint has some germ fighting qualities - not sure if true, i'll have to investigate.


----------



## Woodpecker

im guessing it is. its great for hair no conditioner or anything. my hairs thick and semi long but this is good. next time im going to get the peppermint. i wonder if the rose soap is good for anything special?


----------



## chickenista

All of the Dr Bronner's have the same base, just different scents/oils added.
All good for everything!!!


----------



## Woodpecker

yay sounds like its time to do some house cleaning.


----------



## Island of Blueb

Dr. Bronners is awesome! Love the peppermint especially!


----------



## Woodpecker

what is everyones favorite frangrance? next time i need some ill try that one.


----------



## pamda

This is so funny because I just used the citrus Dr Bonners to mop my kitchen floor. It worked great (the floor was absolutley filthy). I am glad to know its ok for all this cleaning as I am trying to use up all the non-health stuff in this house and go back to the hippie stuff lol. It also made the kitchen smell so nice. I am going to pick up the peppermint and menthol smelling stuff as soon as I go back to work. Being laid off slows a person down some on the experimenting.


----------

